# LibreOffice huge menu font - SOLVED



## rufwoof (Jun 29, 2017)

FreeBSD 11 RELEASE p9 with nvidia 340 driver installed (8600GT card) ... and LibreOffice has a massive menu font




(clickable thumbnail)

Seems to be the only program where that occurs, other programs including Qt are all fine.

I've tried switching from mate wm to jwm, changing themes, I even rebuilt Libre from source (using defaults) having originally installed using pkg.

Purely just the menu font, other fonts within Libre itself are fine





Any suggestions/ideas as to how I might correct the problem?

TIA


----------



## rufwoof (Jun 30, 2017)

Problem was being caused by graphics mode.
Deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf and recreated a new one using nvidia-xconfig and on login all menu fonts were large. Reducing the font size down to more 'normal' levels had the effect that LibreOffice menu fonts were also scaled down to that 'normal' size.


----------

